

Autism and Air Pollution: The Link Grows Stronger - scotty79
http://healthland.time.com/2012/11/27/autism-and-air-pollution-the-link-grows-stronger/

======
scotty79
Something I just remembered:

> In 1894, the Times of London estimated that by 1950 every street in the city
> would be buried nine feet deep in horse manure. One New York prognosticator
> of the 1890s concluded that by 1930 the horse droppings would rise to
> Manhattan’s third-story windows.

Thankfully we invented artificial horse that defecates straight into the air
for anyone to breathe in and nobody seems to mind much.

Also some signs seem to show up of the link between air pollutions and
allergies and between allergies and autism.

